

Show HN: Pasteomatic – Magically find and paste any text snippet - tinyrobotsw
https://tinyrobotsoftware.com/pasteomatic/

======
tinyrobotsw
I admit that it's probably not obvious how to pronounce the name. Sorry! I'm
not great at naming apps :)

